# Experience with Zebra Label Printers?



## Doug.T (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with label printers? Specifically a Zebra Z4M.

Pix: http://www.zebra.com/id/zebra/na/en/index/products/printers/industrial_commercial/z4mplus.html

I have set up a formatted price tag in an Excel sheet. Approx 1.5" x 3". It prints fine to a regular printer but I cannot get it to print to the label printer. It prints a partial label, prints blank or just prints 1 column. I've played with my Excel print options (margins, orientation etc...), & downloaded the manufacturer's drivers & contacted their support but with no success.

If anyone can be of help in this area it would be most appreciated. Regards, Doug


----------



## ya5irha55an (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Doug,

I have had some experience with Zebra's- I've done a few contracts with the NHS who use them as standard. The most common issues I found were:

- check the label size selected in the printer settings is correct, and the thermal transfer/direct thermal setting is correct (depends on what paper you are using).

- make sure the printer is in a well lit area, and is not covered on top- it has a light sensor and i found this would make it behave erratically.

- it sounds obvious, but check the page setup, margins etc

Normally partial prints are due to incorrect label setting/page setup.

Blank pages are often due to the sensor (which is really annoying and should have an off switch!)- again check theres enough light.


----------

